# How to build a buck fortress.....?



## freemotion (Mar 14, 2011)

So, many of you know that my hussy, Mya, whispered into my young buck's ear how to break the electric wire and climb over the 4' horse fencing late one lonely Saturday night.  I had him in a  pen with the 4' woven wire horse fencing, lined with a strand of electric wire at his shoulder height, and topped with three strands of electric wire that brought the total height of the fence to 7'.  Should've done it, right?  Wrong!

I just got some fencing and making a buck fortress will be this week's project so I can get him away from the pregnant does.  My plan is to use cattle panels on the bottom (he had actually bent and broken some of the wires in the horse fencing....it is a mess!  How he does it without injury is beyond me) and somehow get another layer of 4' fencing above that.  I bought a roll of goat field fencing, with 4" squares instead of the 2x4" squares of the horse fencing.

Then an electric wire at shoulder height and another at his standing-on-his-hind-legs height.

Think this will do this?  Or will he sprout wings next?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to laugh!! But I cant help it!! That seems like it should work! But you know goaties!! If theres a will...theres a way!! 

I tethered my buck the other day to a metal corral gate for about 3 mins...and he pulled so hard he bent the gate...I was amazed...hes like super goat.  I wanna spray SG on his chest with bluekote!! 

Good luck...


----------



## freemotion (Mar 14, 2011)

I forgot to add that he was out in my yard, wandering around this morning.  There is nothing to tempt him to LEAVE the girls, that I can see, nothing is green yet.  How he got out....   He must have leaped over their 4' fence, which has kept goats contained for more than 8 years now.


----------



## Mea (Mar 14, 2011)

Years ago...  ( back in the days when i was young and no-one told either me or the goats any different...   )   We had electric fencing.    BUT... the bucks  always had 'drag chains' on.  Metal chain collars with a long tail that hung down well below their front knees.  That tail could connect with the fence and permit additional zappage to impress the Boys..    Of course.. we were also fortunate in that they had never tasted 'freedom'... so this idea might not work with bucks who have.

  It is also possible to add a stick at the end of the chain to make a T   The stick would rap their legs making jumping or climbing a bit less comfortable for the little darlins.

  Then too.... there are those who simply Must be free...............


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 14, 2011)

For our buck pens we used that rebar fence like stuff you use for concrete walls.... It works great! They only time we had a problem is when the pen was too small to put in a shelter in an area that they could not use the shelter as a spring board.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 14, 2011)

I am owing my first buck ever this yr.... My little dumplin has cattle panels for his fencing with 6 ft post every 5 ft... and a niffty chain and lock for his gate.. so he cant open it!!!!so far so good.... 


He has covered two dry yearlings who are due in July


----------



## freemotion (Mar 14, 2011)

Um....it was a 4' fence that my little darling climbed over, and a 4' fence that the sweetie jumped over!  Little stinker!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 14, 2011)

So far my Reggie has not tried to climb over his fence..i sure hope we wont do that  I'll be really mad at him if he does!!!! I don't want him getting any ideas about my hussy pygoras


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 14, 2011)

The one time my bucks got out, would have turned into a non incident if it weren't for the fact that that morning I just happened to neglect to clip the top part of the doe pen, so when they saw the bucks they got out too.


----------

